# 10 gal



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its an old fish tank that has a crack so i was thinking to do a vivarium or something its a bowfront so i cant really get a lid for it (though it does have a fishtank cover with light (doesnt say wattage but it says .16 amp (dont know if that matters or not) but i dont want to get a heat light or under the tank and what ever i get i dont wat it to be able to climb (it could escape)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

another thing, what could live with a venus fly trap?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nothing comes to mind here--- get a different setup


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well its just a spare and i dont want to spend $$ on a new setup so i was just looking for something small if i cant find any thing i might use it for crickets or mealworms or something

well its just a spare and i dont want to spend $$ on a new setup so i was just looking for something small if i cant find any thing i might use it for crickets or mealworms or something


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I cant think of anything eaither


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You could get some brown anoles, a pair would do ok in that set up....not great but ok..
Or you could get yourself some Cockroaches...like Giant hissing cockroaches...or a spider...or a centipede..millipede...etc....

If you really want to be frugle...collect some native stuff from around your area...set the tank up with gravel, soil, plants..and keep some native insects and arthropods...have fun, experiment....1X1 and screen make a good top.....or you can use velcro and screen since the front is bowed....

You could do a carnivorous plant tank and get some honeydew's, pitcher plants, and venus flytraps....then just feed the plants fruitflies....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I knew youd come up with something crock!- but dont anoles need a heat source of some type?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes. They would need a baking spot, and in addition to the heat lamp they would need UV light.....

But they could be kept and reproduced in a 10 gallon aquarium....They do better in something larger, but a single male and single female could be kept.

I actually kinda like the idea of the entire carnivorous plant set up....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id try something like spider but it a bow front so i cant find screen lids for it and i wouldent trust myself to make one another thought could be a scorpion but im already thinking of selling my newt setup and get a desert scorp
or i might sell the newts and im probably geting a 20 gal for free so i might try and start my firt sw

would a venus fly trap do good in the tank? without getting more lighting?


----------

